

Information Imbalance: Africa on Wikipedia - swalling
http://geography.oii.ox.ac.uk/2013/10/information-imbalance-africa-on-wikipedia/

======
jdale27
Maybe I'm just not used to this visualization, but I didn't find it
particularly easy to see the thing it was intended to show: which countries
are over- or under-represented in Wikipedia coverage, relative to their size.
It seems like this could have been conveyed just as well by a table listing
the population and size, sorted by some normalized ratio of those. I don't see
how knowing the geographical position, shape, and absolute size of the
countries, as conveyed by the map, actually helps demonstrate the point.

